# Does anyone here sell on Amazon.com ?



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

If so, do you just list an item or two as an individual or do you have a storefront? If you've done either how have your sales been? I know it depends on what you have for sale as to what people are looking for but I'm wondering if anyone here has had sales through them.

What I'm understanding from posts here at HT a lot of people are disgusted with eBay. Just wondering if any of you have gone to Amazon to sell your stuff at a set price. I've listed one item with them and I'm considering more.

I know they have a lot of new stuff as opposed to used stuff. Do you think used stuff would sell ok there?

Experiences? Opinions?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

??
I sell my (new) stuff at eBay with a set price... 



To the question at hand, I sell used books at Amazon. I doubt I'd try anything else. Though I don't sell enough of them to make a business out of it. Just garage sale kind of stuff. When I first started, it saved in my Amazon account as a gift cert. Loved it. Always had book money. 
Now they can't do that, it's just dumped in my checking when I ask them to... 

Personally, I don't like Amazon as well for the simple fact that their fees are _extremely_ high. I also have very little control over my sales. But, as a _buyer_, I tend to look for older/used books at Amazon long before I think of eBay, and I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

In the past I've sold some books through Half.com. I didn't do a steady business but got a surprise now and then that I'd sold a book. These were mostly ex-library or garage sale books.

I checked out the commission that Half and Amazon charge for sales of books. Both of them charge 15% commission and Amazon tacks on a $1.35 charge on top on that for each book sale.

If I look for used books it isn't on eBay. Sometimes their prices and/or shipping is ridiculous. I go through AddAll.com and it brings up available books from many sites, with less shipping than eBay.

I'm having to downsize and have some other things I want to sell. I'm wondering if vintage, older or used stuff is worth trying to sell on Amazon instead of eBay.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have some books and some of my guitar strings listed on amazon. I think I have had maybe one sale from a book on there. The strings just sit there and I forgot about them even being there till I saw this thread! Maybe I better go delete those things so I don't have to pay their fees if they sell. I used to have an ebay store and will not go back there either. To tell you the truth, I have done better selling books right here on the Barter Board than either of those sites. As long as you have the types of books that appeal to "our crowd". 

katlupe


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I looked into it but it is to spendy for me right now. I do have a good friend that writes books, that sells on Amazon and is doing well.

Ebay has gotten way, way to expensive. So I rarely use them.

I use Etsy and other online shops to sell my Art and yarn.

Some stuff like books and such.. I just donate to Good Will and get it taken off my taxes at years end.


----------

